

Majority of Silk Road's Bitcoins may remain unseized - andyjohnson0
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/nov/25/majority-of-silk-roads-bitcoins-may-remain-unseized

======
andyjohnson0
From the article:

 _The researchers also report on the possibility that Satoshi Nakamoto, the
pseudonymous inventor of Bitcoin, may have been connected to DPR. Nakamoto,
who invented Bitcoin in 2009 and provided the computer power which ran the
network for the first year of its life, stopped communicating with colleagues
in 2010, and hasn 't been heard from since.

But the researchers find that one account, which sent a thousand Bitcoins to
DPR in 2013, is linked through a string of high-value transactions to an
account which has been active since 16 January 2009, and so Ron and Shamir
argue that it is "reasonable to assume" that the account was owned by
Nakamoto. They speculate that the transaction "could represent either large
scale activity on Silk Road, or some form of investment or partnership"._

